
Stockfish – open source chess engine - uriva
https://stockfishchess.org/
======
ganeshkrishnan
I use this as my primary chess engine. Most top chess engines are better than
any human grandmaster. However none of them use deep learning like Google did
with go and I am trying to setup tensor flow with stockfish so that it can see
patterns in chess board

